# Авторские права на минусовки



## qwark (24 Авг 2014)

Подскажите, можно ли выступать под минусовки известных исполнителей на широкой публике, в парке, концертных залах, на радио?Например, под минусовки Баян-микс или Ковтуна


----------



## MAN (25 Авг 2014)

Я конечно не надеюсь, что моё скромное частное мнение на сей счёт будет интересно или заставит призадуматься убеждённого фанерщика, но всё-таки не удержусь и выскажу его.
Выступать на публике под минусовки НЕЛЬЗЯ никому, нигде и никогда. На радио перед микрофонами в студии это может быть ещё и допустимо, но перед живыми людьми и музыку надо играть живьём. От начала и до конца. Безо всяких фанерных подложек, подпорок и костылей.
Позвольте встречный вопрос. Вот Вас волнуют права музыкантов на "фанеру" эту проклятущую, а кто же позаботится о праве публики на свободу от напичканной консервантами, красителями, ароматизаторами и всевозможными "усилителями вкуса" "эрзац-музыки"?


----------



## qwark (25 Авг 2014)

MAN писал:


> Выступать на публике под минусовки НЕЛЬЗЯ никому, нигде и никогда. На радио перед микрофонами в студии это может быть ещё и допустимо, но перед живыми людьми и музыку надо играть живьём.


Насчет плюсовки согласен, но минусовка это все таки живое исполнение. Вы примерно представляете, сколько будет стоить вывезти живой оркестр на концерт(предварительно разучив с ним партии)?


----------



## MAN (25 Авг 2014)

qwark писал:


> минусовка это все таки живое исполнение


Даже если она представляет собой запись настоящего оркестра (а о компьютерных конструкциях я даже и говорить не хочу), всё равно это ПРЕДВАРИТЕЛЬНО СДЕЛАННАЯ ЗАПИСЬ. Так какое же это, позвольте, живое исполнение, когда речь идёт о воспроизведении записи?
Вы скажете: но ведь солист-то играет при этом по-настоящему, живьём! Формально вроде бы да, но фокус в том, что играет он в ансамбле с ЗАПИСЬЮ и ОН оказывается в этом застывшем "оркестре мертвецов" полностью зависимым. Солист в таких условиях никак не может иметь нормального контакта с публикой, так как, в отличие от живых музыкантов, его не имеет бездушная "шарманка", под механическое звучание которой он вынужден подлаживать своё исполнение.

qwark писал:


> Вы примерно представляете, сколько будет стоить вывезти живой оркестр на концерт(предварительно разучив с ним партии)?


 Я понимаю, что сделать (а тем более раздобыть уже готовую) "фанерку" гораздо менее затратно и хлопотно, но опять-таки прошу ответить на встречный вопрос: каким же образом Ваши коллеги выкручивались в те времена, когда для игры под фонограмму просто-напросто ещё не существовало соответствующей техники?


----------



## Евгений51 (25 Авг 2014)

MAN писал:


> каким же образом Ваши коллеги выкручивались в те времена


каким же образом Ваши коллеги выкручивались в те времена
Довыкручивались, что в городах никто не идёт на народные инструменты.
Фонограмма, это плохо. Играет не оркестр под солиста, а наоборот.
Но это лучше (в основном) чем один инструмент. А если в минусе сделаешь под себя и динамику и агогику, то вообще хорошо.


----------



## MAN (25 Авг 2014)

Евгений51 писал:


> Фонограмма, это плохо. Играет не оркестр под солиста, а наоборот.


 Верно, однако суть здесь не в том, что оркестр ведёт солиста, а в том, что неодушевлённая запись подчиняет себе живого музыканта. Ну а уж зрителя-слушателя как охваченного обратной связью активного соучастника событий никто при том в расчёт и вовсе не берёт. Под себя вы делаете фонограмму ДО выступления, один на один с компьютером, а ВО ВРЕМЯ концерта уже себя вместе со своим баяном делаете под неё, не так ли? Слушателю по сути дела не находится места ни в первом, ни во втором случае. Вы о нём просто начисто забываете. С какой же стати его должна увлекать и интересовать такая музыка? Вообще для кого она звучит? Кому она нужна? Представьте: вас приглашают в некую компанию, но никому там нет до вас решительно никакого дела, с вами даже никто не хочет разговаривать, вас попросту игнорируют. Очень мило, правда? Как вам это понравится? А как должен чувствовать себя человек, который пришёл специально, чтобы слушать живую музыку, которая сиюминутно рождается специально для него, а вместо этого на сцене перед ним "делают под себя"?


----------



## Сергей С (25 Авг 2014)

MAN писал:


> Ну а уж зрителя-слушателя как охваченного обратной связью активного соучастника событий никто при том в расчёт и вовсе не берёт.


Вы рассуждаете с позиции понимающего ценителя. И вы придете на тот концерт, который удовлетворит ваши взыскания. Вам нужна музыка как искусство. 
К сожалению в нашей действительности востребован, и не менее, примитив. Многим и зрителям и музыкантам абсолютно безразлично, будет ли концерт творческим актом. Одни и те же мелодии, в одних и тех же темпах, одинаковой громкостью - ну и что? Слушателям ничего другого и не надо. Это формат стадионов, парков и прочих мест, где музыка есть фон. Даже если это называется концертом и люди вроде как пришли именно послушать музыку. Им другое надо. Тут и нужна минусовка, тут она оправдана. Зачем грузить искусством там, где это будет только напрягать? 
Не надо требовать, чтобы стены общественного туалета расписывали великие художники, так ведь? Покрашено чистенько и ладно.


----------



## zet10 (26 Авг 2014)

*Сергей С*,
"Не надо требовать, чтобы стены общественного туалета расписывали великие художники, так ведь? "

-А почему бы и нет?..Очень даже неплохая идея)
Великих конечно не надо,
А вот творчество многих нынешних авангардистов очень бы даже украсило общественные туалеты,можно заодно и фоном музычку таких же композиторов-наваторов пустить,а в купе было бы даже Очень и Очень ничего!
Мне кажется что то в этом есть в перспективе..


----------



## MAN (26 Авг 2014)

Сергей С писал:


> Это формат стадионов, парков и прочих мест, где музыка есть фон.


Фон говорите? А давайте-ка заглянем в толковый словарь и поинтересуемся что же такое по сути этот самый фон. А _фон_ это, оказывается, от фр. _fond_ из лат. _fundus_ — «дно, основание, главный элемент, основа».
ОСНОВА, ГЛАВНЫЙ ЭЛЕМЕНТ! Понимаете?!? А Вы говорите: "не надо требовать", "тут она оправдана", "слушателям ничего другого и не надо". Нет, милейший, от выступающих публично артистов надо требовать и нельзя оправдывать их недобросовестность, иначе парки, стадионы и даже концертные залы в конце концов действительно окончательно и бесповоротно уподобятся у нас общественным туалетам!


----------



## vev (26 Авг 2014)

*MAN*,

Александр,

всем бы нам хотелось жить в идеальном обществе без идиотов, лентяев и хамов, но за неимением гербовой, пишем на чем попало  Хорошо быть красивым, здоровым и богатым, но в реальном мире все несколько иначе. Не многие способны себе позволить живой бэк: очень затратно, да и не за чем на свадьбе живое сопровождение, особенно стоящее немяряных денег. 

Оправдывать недобросовестность нельзя не только у артистов, но вообще нельзя оправдывать.

Лично для меня игра под минус не очень интересна. Она создает много ограничений для непрофессионального исполнителя, но иногда могу ее использовать как своего рода метроном, задающий темп. Может не дорос, а может просто душа требует другого  Но грести всех под одну гребенку я бы не стал. Наверное и у "минусОв" есть "плюсы", но нам они не близки


----------



## MAN (26 Авг 2014)

vev писал:


> да и не за чем на свадьбе живое сопровождение


Евгений, дорогой Вы мой, так ведь тогда и свадьба незачем (такой же пережиток прошлого, как и живое сопровождение), и в ЗАГСЕ взаимоотношения регистрировать ни к чему (да здравствует гражданский брак без каких-либо взаимных обязательств и претензий), про венчание я уж вообще молчу (хотя последнее сейчас как раз наверное модно).

А вот интересно, что бы Вам на такое заявление (о живом-то сопровождении) сказал любой из деревенских гармонистов/баянистов где-нибудь в середине прошлого века? Они ж бедолаги и понятия тогда не имели ни о затратности живого "бэкграунда", ни о доступности "фанерного", играли себе да играли на свадьбах-то за угощение да за спасибо, а люди, как и полагалось на празднике, пели, плясали, танцевали и думать не думали, что тут ещё "минусовки" какие-то нужны с оглушительно, одуряюще тынц-дынцающими электронными барабанами.

Это на свадьбах и т. п. мероприятиях, заметьте, а в пилотном посте речь шла о профессиональных выступлениях "на широкой публике" и в, частности, в концертных залах.

У "минусов" те же плюсы, как и у любых других суррогатов (например продуктов питания). Но и минусы соответствующие. А Вы изволите толковать о том, что живя в реальном мире не следует стремиться к недостижимым красоте и здоровью, надо довольствоваться доступным фастфудом и принимать уродливое ожирение с ворохом сопутствующих недугов как должное и неизбежное.


----------



## Евгений51 (26 Авг 2014)

vev писал:


> Наверное и у "минусОв" есть "плюсы", но нам они не близки


Зато очень близко лежит то, что находится в холодильнике и на столе. И, давайте исходить из реальности. Не все мы сразу стали музыкантами, не сразу начали понимать , как мы считаем, настоящую музыку. Привлекать и приобщать, к прекрасному ,надо всеми доступными средствами.


----------



## vev (26 Авг 2014)

*MAN*,

Александр,

трудно представить деревенского гармониста середины прошлого века с минусом и фанерой. Не было этого тогда, да и потребности не было. Репертуар был построен на простых мелодиях, для которых более чем хватало соло на баяне/гармони. Мы же говоря о "минусах" имеем ввиду концертное исполнение, для которого бэк более, чем полезен.
Кстати и компьютеров в прошлом веке не было. Что ж опять за счеты садиться, а про 1С можно забыть. Какой-никакой прогресс не взирая ни на что существует. 

Считаю, что начать прививать любовь к музыке можно и с использованием минусов. Абы польза и прогресс были бы. 

По себе скажу, что учась в ДМШ я не смог бы отличить по классу два различных инструмента. Сейчас для меня это кажется диким. Просто сейчас, по прошествию времени, у меня появились навыки слушать и слышать музыку. Всему свое время. Начав слушать, через некоторое время планка повышается и, возможно, именно тогда человек начинает чувствовать разницу между "живым" исполнением и игрой под "фанеру". Но до этого еще надо добраться.


----------



## MAN (26 Авг 2014)

Евгений51 писал:


> Привлекать и приобщать, к прекрасному ,надо всеми доступными средствами.


Ну надо, так надо. Вам профессиональным музыкантам, а тем более педагогам, с бугра виднее, конечно. Валяйте. Продолжайте привлекать и приобщать. Исходя из реальности. Не грузя и не напрягая. В формате стадионов.

vev писал:


> Мы же говоря о "минусах" имеем ввиду концертное исполнение, для которого бэк более, чем полезен.


 Я безусловно соглашусь с тем, что, если на основе незатейливых народных мелодий можно создать полноценное произведение для большого оркестра с двойными контрапунктами и бог ещё знает чем (как например М.И. Глинка сделал, сочинив свою знаменитую "Камаринскую"), то переложить то, что изначально задумывалось для оркестрового состава, на пальцы единственного музыканта порой просто невозможно. Да и ни к чему. Однако "песок - неважная замена овсу, Сэм"! Может быть такие вещи баянисту или аккордеонисту-одиночке лучше попросту не брать в концертный репертуар, чем пытаться исполнять их публично под электронную "дурилку"?


vev писал:


> Считаю, что начать прививать любовь к музыке можно и с использованием минусов.


 Прививать? Что ж, пожалуй можно. В медицинском смысле. Вводя, так сказать, ослабленные штаммы "фанерного" вируса, дабы вызвать надёжный иммунитет к этой болезни. Но тут крайне осторожно надо действовать. А то (чур-чур), неровен час, как бы по-настоящему не заразить и вместо любви к музыке любовь к "минусам" не привить. 

vev писал:


> Кстати и компьютеров в прошлом веке не было. Что ж опять за счеты садиться, а про 1С можно забыть.


За счёты садиться не надо, касательно бухгалтерских расчётов я только за - для сведения сальдо с мальдо и дебета с кредитом нэхай компьютеры электронами и дырками в своём нутре жонглируют, а люди... - следите за мыслью -... люди в это самое время, сняв нарукавники и именно забыв про 1С и прочую подобную ерунду, пусть одухотворённо играют (или слушают, неважно) действительно прекрасную настоящую живую музыку.
Вот тогда будет настоящий прогресс, а не сугубо технический, протекающий параллельно с духовным регрессом.


----------

